# Amitiza Experiment



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

well, last night I took one- along with MOM and miralax and my reglan. no nausea- i was up at 100 am though and went potty big time... however, I also had a chest pain attack- Ive been getting these lately- not heart- have checkled that out- think its gas- feels like sharp gas pain- is relieved by taking gas-x and walking aroubnd. anyhow, have gone a few times this am and just ate- wondering if Ill go again??? I read a post where a lady had luck if she skipped the am dose- so my plan is to do night time only. Ill keep you guys posted. maybe there is hope with this drug if it is used along with other stuff.... Ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

kathleen,would amitiza cause gas? I knnow miralax does- wonder if the combo is gonna be too much for me??? maybe it was what i ate??? just wondering....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think it would cause gas.It does tend to increase fluid going into the gut, which is how it helps you go, but I can't see how that would cause new gas that wasn't there before. It might mess with gas that was already there, but it is hard to tell from one occurrence what it is, especially since it sounds like you've had this issue before. It does have a small percentage of upper abdominal pain and GERD (a bit higher than placebo) so it might be involved, but I don't think it is doing that by changing the amount of gas you have.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

one more question.... if I were to take one in the am how long is the " turn about" time- inother words, when i take zelnorm in the am i go 1 hour agfter i eat- so its two hours after taking... is amitiza a fast acting thing or would I be " hit ' sometime later in the day????My goal is to do all my going in the am and be done for the day- otherwise i feel miserable...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would think it would be slower than Zelnorm, maybe. It effects the stool more than the nerves and thus how the muscles act, if I understand how it works correctly (by increasing the transport of fluid into the gut, then something like miralax would help hold it there).However the body tends to want to go in the morning, so by effecting the stool consistancy like it dose (Zelnorm was more on the nerves) the usual time your body would be trying to pass the stool is morning.


----------



## Greiwe (May 8, 2007)

Kathleen, I used amitizia and it really worked well. better than zelnorm.Its gentle and worked for me w/in 6 hours then after that relief is predictable.I loved it but unfortunately I had an allergic reaction ( horrible rash) and had to go off it.Now I'm trying new stuff.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I seemed to go complete this am- never went again afgter breakfast but guess it wasnt necessary - however, my tummy hurt all day- just achey and sore- not sure if the med is to blame- will take dose number 2 tonight and try it again... boy i hope this is a good med b/c eventually my zelnorm stash will run out!!!!Im very reluctant to even try erthromycin b/c what happens when you get an infection and need a nother antibiotic- the info on it said it doesnt mix with other antibiotics... aslo what about getting a yeast infection from it???? UH


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

For me, Amitiza did pretty much the same thing as Miralax - caused me to feel bloated, mostly because (I think) whatever gas was there had no route of escape without releasing D, so it just built up. Neither Amitiza nor Miralax helped to stimulate peristalsis for me, in fact it felt like I had even less peristalsis than without. Both also caused a low-level tummyache. I didn't find either helpful at all.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi Lorilou--glad amitiza seems to be working for you. but yes, Fizzixgal, i had exactly the same problem you described with both amitiza and miralax---stomach pain, tremendous bloating, no gas relief b/c neither of those stimulated peristalsis. i got even worse when i tried each of those two drugs-- i need something with that peristalic push--like zelnorm (ideally) or stimulant laxatives or enemas.....but of course i would still encourage everyone who hasn't tried amitiza or miralax to try them since everyone's different in their reaction to meds.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

ok todays update is this... went 4 times but wasnt going as good as I do without it so i took a zelnorm so I would get the last out after I ate. didnt want to deal with an enema or feeling bad all day... anyhow, still have a slight tummy ache- not as bad as the colchicine tummy ache though!~ will see how i feel rest of the day....I do feel kinda bloated-we all need to pray for those drugs ( there are two )that are being studied to be put on the market soon... and/or zelnorm to come backanybody taking erthromycin?Lori


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

lorilou said:


> Im very reluctant to even try erthromycin b/c what happens when you get an infection and need a nother antibiotic- the info on it said it doesnt mix with other antibiotics... aslo what about getting a yeast infection from it???? UH


I believe the doses for motility tend to be low enough to not knock out the bacteria as it would at higher doses for an infection, so I think it may not be that big a risk for yeast infections.It does interact with some drugs because it changes how they are metabolized. You'd either have to go off it when you took those drugs, or have it be something where the amount in your body could be monitored and adjusted. I don't think it would make all other antibiotics totally ineffective, nor do I think it effects every last one of them negatively.K.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

talked with the pharmacist and decided to atleast try it- put in my script to get it filled and got a call later that it has to be preapproved by insurance so Im waiting on dr to do his thing so it can happen...;.will keep on my good ol zelnorm till then- man after i took the zelnorm this am and an hour later ate it was about 30 min and boom i went big time- guess the ol amitiza didnt do the job b./c there was alot still in me... I felt better today - guess b/c i went good again. disappointing - i want something else to work. this is frustatrating to say the least.Lori


----------



## Tabigale (May 12, 2007)

I have been taking amatiza for about 2 months and it works great for me. That is all I take, with exercise and a high fiber diet. I have had a bad flare up the last week though. But other than that, it has been great. I tried the zelnorm but it made me super crampy and my colon hurt really bad and it made me even more constipated. The miralax, my Dr. prescribed it to me to relieve constipation once, as a total body flush. I had to take the whole bottle with gatorade. yuck!


----------

